# Snails in fish tank



## tonitot (7 June 2013)

A few weeks ago I bought some plants for my little cold water fish tank. After a few days 2 or 3 snails appeared, I ignored them as they weren't any bother and there were only a fee of them. I've just come into my room to feed them and there are now loads of teeny tiny snails! Must be about 50 at least, they weren't there at about 7 o'clock! 

So, how do I get rid of them? I've had a look on google but all I've found is advice saying to remove and dispose of them but I'm not sure how to dispose of them? I'm not a killing kind of person and I wouldn't be able to make myself kill them, I'd feel horrible! I'm not sure what to do with them, any advice?


----------



## s4sugar (7 June 2013)

Put a lettuce leaf in the tank and in the morning put it out with attached snails for the birds to have a feast.

Cut down feeding of the tank too.


----------



## tonitot (7 June 2013)

Ah okay thanks


----------



## zoon (13 June 2013)

Get some loaches. I have a little group of botia sidthimunki as they don't grow big like clown loaches. They eat any snails I might have, but leave enough trumpet snails that my substrate stays aerated


----------



## zoon (13 June 2013)

Whoops, sorry - saw you said cold water. Not my forte I'm afraid, the lettuce trick works to some extent, but you'll be left with a few and the just breed again!


----------



## Twinkley Lights (13 June 2013)

You can buy some stuff at the pet shop to put in the tank to kill them off but not if you have crustaceans fresh water shrimps etc and not in combination with certain other treatments - sorry can't recall which ones.  Read the leaflet carefully.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (13 June 2013)

Twinkley Lights said:



			You can buy some stuff at the pet shop to put in the tank to kill them off but not if you have crustaceans fresh water shrimps etc and not in combination with certain other treatments - sorry can't recall which ones.  Read the leaflet carefully.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry missed the bit where you didn't want to kill them  Problem is though they will take over as it can be a population explosion thing every month.


----------



## mulledwhine (13 June 2013)

When you bring plants home put them in salt water.

Too late now, but might help in the future


----------

